# Dusty Hanshaw



## K1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Always a humble dude...Really deserves his pro card!!


iForceTV - 2012 Nationals Retrospective with Dusty Hanshaw - YouTube


----------



## Rory (Nov 15, 2012)

Dusty is definitely one of my favorites. I'm friends with some other Iforce sponsored athletes. Nothing but good things to say about him.


----------



## odin (Nov 15, 2012)

He's a great guy! I was shocked to see his placing at the Nationals, thought he would make the first call outs and place higher?


----------

